# Classical music magazines



## jardinaromatique (Jun 26, 2006)

I wonder if anyone shares my growing concerns over the direction that The Gramophone seems to be taking of late? As a recently new-ish reader drawn to the demands the magazine made of me, I look at the recent changes – fewer reviews and all of them the same (and recently much-reduced!) length, features that seem to belong more in weekend supplements and an atrocious deterioration in the quality of the writing – with bewilderment and concern. And I know that magazines need to change but when the present (July) issue flags up a 'new look Gramophone' with 'exciting new design' and 'regular columnists' (aren't all columnists by definition 'regular'?) my heart sinks. No doubt we'll be subjected to celebrity endorsers along the lines of the increasingly inane 'My Music' page. My money's on the dahling's wag of the day, Armando Iannucci, being thrust in front of us. A price rise on the horizon too?


----------



## Scottie (Apr 28, 2006)

I've just read the same post, word for word, on another fourm.


----------

